# Check engine Light



## ixijustinixi (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey guys, I just installed a Volant intake on my car and now I have a check engine light. Is there a way to fix this? Thanks, Justin


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Make sure that you plugged the MAF and the temp sensors in after you installed the intake. Also make sure that you installed the MAF properly, with the correct direction of flow.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My KNN did that also. I washed and oiled the filter but put too much oil on it. The oil ended up comming off the filter and on my MAF causing the CEL to turn on. Not familiar with Volant, but that could be an issue.

Also double check your sensors and clamps to be on correctly. A leak after the MAF would cause your engine to run like poo and may trigger a CEL.

Did you unhook your battery durring install? If not uphook it for awhile, the reattach and your ECU will re-learn the trims based on the intake.


----------



## ixijustinixi (Jul 4, 2009)

Ok. So the one rubber hose was unplugged, I plugged it back in and it still has the check engine light. I will try to unplug the battery connection and let it sit and I will also check to see if I put the MAF sensor on backwards.. Thanks again for helping me out with this!


----------

